# ملف رائع لشرح الهندسة الوصفية باللغة العربية



## عبد السبوح (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


هذا ملف باور بوينت عرض تقديمي يشرح مادة الهندسة الوصفية باللغة العربية و هي مقررة علي طلاب الفرقة الاعدادية 

و يشرحها المهندس / حسن محمود سليمان

-جزاه الله خيرا-


يتم فتح الملف باستخدام برنامج ميكروسوفت اوفيس microsoft office



لا اعلم حقيقة اي قسم مناسب للموضوع لكنه مفيد للغاية لطلاب الفرقة الاعدادية


للتحميل برابط مباشر من موقع الارشيف

DescriptiveGeomety.ppt 
4.082 Mb


و وفقكم الله و جزيتم خيرا 
​


----------



## تبارك ستار (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------

